# The Dominant Function: In-Depth Analysis



## Doctorjuice (May 1, 2012)

A video I did on the dominant function and how it manifests itself. I'm open to any critiques. Also, I would love to hear other people's analyses on the dominant function.
*
For More MBTI Videos:
*Doctorjuice1's MBTI Channel - YouTube


----------



## Doctorjuice (May 1, 2012)

bump


----------



## bobdaduck (Apr 24, 2010)

Its. Kind of. Hard. To concentrate on what. You're saying. When you talk. Like this.

Aside from that, it wasn't really in depth. More just an overview of the position rather than any specifics.


----------



## Hapalo (Sep 4, 2011)

Doctorjuice said:


> bump


I like your videos but I don't understand why you film yourself as opposed to more pictures explaining what you are saying.


----------



## nujabes (May 18, 2012)

bobdaduck said:


> Its. Kind of. Hard. To concentrate on what. You're saying. When you talk. Like this.
> 
> Aside from that, it wasn't really in depth. More just an overview of the position rather than any specifics.


A side effect of strong Ti and a need for ultra-precision.


----------



## Doctorjuice (May 1, 2012)

Hapalo said:


> I like your videos but I don't understand why you film yourself as opposed to more pictures explaining what you are saying.


So you're saying you'd rather see more pictures?

Inserting pictures for every part of the video takes more work, so that's partially why. Also though, it's partially because I like the idea of someone seeing the person they're listening to, so perhaps people like that more as opposed to all pictures.

Idk though. *I would love to hear more people's opinions on this matter.*


----------



## Doctorjuice (May 1, 2012)

bobdaduck said:


> Its. Kind of. Hard. To concentrate on what. You're saying. When you talk. Like this.
> 
> Aside from that, it wasn't really in depth. More just an overview of the position rather than any specifics.





gingertonic said:


> A side effect of strong Ti and a need for ultra-precision.



You're right about the title, but in-depth just sounds so much more exciting. 

As for the speech part - It's funny because I was wondering about that when I was replaying the video to myself then I saw your comment about it. And yes, it is a side-effect of Ti...
*
What are other people's opinion on this? Do you think my speech could be better?*


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Here's what I would correct: whenever you speak, lessen the impact of your words. I don't know if you're speaking naturally or what, but not every single word needs to have the same punch to it as the last, just let the words echo the flow of your thoughts. I would encourage you to ramble a bit too.

I think you're trying to pick up the volume of your voice too much. Maybe get a better mic if yours won't capture you loudly enough.


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

Doctorjuice said:


> *What are other people's opinion on this? Do you think my speech could be better?*


I quite enjoy the way you talk. Don't try to change it and talk "normal". You enunciate well.


----------



## Doctorjuice (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback everyone!


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

bobdaduck said:


> Its. Kind of. Hard. To concentrate on what. You're saying. When you talk. Like this.
> 
> Aside from that, it wasn't really in depth. More just an overview of the position rather than any specifics.


I don't know, I was able to concentrate pretty easily.
Incidentally, OP: do you speak in front of people (er, viewers) very often? I do wonder if the enunciation is because of stage-fright or if it's your natural way of speaking - no offense.

You also look like a good friend I had in high school.


----------



## Hapalo (Sep 4, 2011)

Doctorjuice said:


> So you're saying you'd rather see more pictures?


What I meant Is that the *message *is important not the messenger. If more pictures is what it takes to better convey it, so be it. 
I hope I could help.


----------



## Doctorjuice (May 1, 2012)

Iseoxe said:


> I don't know, I was able to concentrate pretty easily.
> Incidentally, OP: do you speak in front of people (er, viewers) very often? I do wonder if the enunciation is because of stage-fright or if it's your natural way of speaking - no offense.
> 
> You also look like a good friend I had in high school.


I feel comfortable in front of the camera. It's not the way I talk in daily conversation per say, it's just the style I've adapted to when doing these videos. Not sure whether it's good or bad or what areas I could do better in/am doing well in.


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

Doctorjuice said:


> I feel comfortable in front of the camera. It's not the way I talk in daily conversation per say, it's just the style I've adapted to when doing these videos. Not sure whether it's good or bad or what areas I could do better in/am doing well in.


Some people might have a better time concentrating if you seemed a bit more relaxed and less...uh, how should I say this without being even more offensive - William Shatner.
I have no idea how you could go about doing this, however, since I don't have the same problem.


----------



## mell (Aug 9, 2012)

Great job overall. I like your style and I have no trouble following what you say in your videos. I will say that I would like to see more connections to real life examples. So you were talking about the role of the dominant function in this video. Maybe specify how an ESFP is at home and totally comfortable using Se and show a real life example of how this ESFP goes about doing that. 

Keep the videos coming!


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

On the other hand, @_Doctorjuice_, I thought it was a pretty good introduction to the dominant function for people who might not be as well-versed as the mavens around here (but a lot of people come to this specific subforum just to discuss, you know, the functions, so more in-depth analysis might have been good). It's pretty easy to follow and you speak slowly. Sometimes too slowly, though...

I can definitely see what people are saying about the voice, though; but I have a similar thing, so I don't think I should be chiming in. But I'd suggest that you use a more conversational tone in the videos; that'll help make it more natural to the viewer.


----------



## Doctorjuice (May 1, 2012)

kasthu said:


> On the other hand, @_Doctorjuice_, I thought it was a pretty good introduction to the dominant function for people who might not be as well-versed as the mavens around here (but a lot of people come to this specific subforum just to discuss, you know, the functions, so more in-depth analysis might have been good). It's pretty easy to follow and you speak slowly. Sometimes too slowly, though...
> 
> I can definitely see what people are saying about the voice, though; but I have a similar thing, so I don't think I should be chiming in. But I'd suggest that you use a more conversational tone in the videos; that'll help make it more natural to the viewer.


Understood. Do you think it sounds too...artificial?


----------



## Doctorjuice (May 1, 2012)

mell said:


> Great job overall. I like your style and I have no trouble following what you say in your videos. I will say that I would like to see more connections to real life examples. So you were talking about the role of the dominant function in this video. Maybe specify how an ESFP is at home and totally comfortable using Se and show a real life example of how this ESFP goes about doing that.
> 
> Keep the videos coming!


Thanks, yes I've been thinking about how I need to use more real-life examples for awhile... I just need to actually do it.


----------



## Doctorjuice (May 1, 2012)

Iseoxe said:


> Some people might have a better time concentrating if you seemed a bit more relaxed and less...uh, how should I say this without being even more offensive - William Shatner.
> I have no idea how you could go about doing this, however, since I don't have the same problem.


More relaxed, k. Now I've got to look up William Shatner. Also, I was trying to be more charismatic in this one and I thought it turned out quite nicely as opposed to my older videos where I showed less enthusiasm. My cognitive funtion videos I showed less enthusiasm in, whereas my ENFP vs ENTP and Si vs Se videos I thought I put it on way too strongly and also I think I talked too fast in those videos.

In my later videos, I've felt more natural and confident. In this latest one I was able to retain that naturalness and confidence and yet still had more enthusiasm. From what I understand from your post, you believe that it coming off as more natural and more relaxed would be better, is that accurate? I'll definitely keep that in mind and thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

gingertonic said:


> A side effect of strong Ti and a need for ultra-precision.


I think it has to do with being more marketable to a mass audience, really. Pulling in people who are fresh to these types of things will garner more interest with his delivery style. Consequently, enthusiasts might find it to be a yawn and may or may not overlook the rest of the video. I do like how he delivered it particularly because he uses simple analogies and very precise words to describe and clarify what he's talking about.

From some of his explanations, I will steal some methods of delivery so I can clarify my real life approach to explaining these things a little better. XD


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

Doctorjuice said:


> More relaxed, k. Now I've got to look up William Shatner. Also, I was trying to be more charismatic in this one and I thought it turned out quite nicely as opposed to my older videos where I showed less enthusiasm. My cognitive funtion videos I showed less enthusiasm in, whereas my ENFP vs ENTP and Si vs Se videos I thought I put it on way too strongly and also I think I talked too fast in those videos.
> 
> In my later videos, I've felt more natural and confident. In this latest one I was able to retain that naturalness and confidence and yet still had more enthusiasm. From what I understand from your post, you believe that it coming off as more natural and more relaxed would be better, is that accurate? I'll definitely keep that in mind and thanks for the feedback.


Yes, more relaxed. I'm not trying to pick on something that might be natural to you, but it seems the majority of people think you sound like a robot, so I'm just putting in my own two cents. XD


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

When I watch a video the most important quality is that all the words are clear, which they were in yours. There are two things I'd change though. First, when every word is enunciated it's easy to get hung up on the words rather than the thought behind them, so flowing your communication a little more might be helpful. Second, I think the pictures are somewhat distracting and instead I'd use charts and lists or nothing at all. Other than that, anyone who attempts a video is already ahead, and I've always liked watching yours. 

Edit: Kind of weird that my husband was watching the original Star Trek while I was reading these posts. :0


----------



## nujabes (May 18, 2012)

Extraverted Delusion said:


> I think it has to do with being more marketable to a mass audience, really. Pulling in people who are fresh to these types of things will garner more interest with his delivery style. Consequently, enthusiasts might find it to be a yawn and may or may not overlook the rest of the video. I do like how he delivered it particularly because he uses simple analogies and very precise words to describe and clarify what he's talking about.
> 
> From some of his explanations, I will steal some methods of delivery so I can clarify my real life approach to explaining these things a little better. XD


She was specifically referencing the choppy speaking style. Choppy speaking style isn't marketable to a mass audience.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

gingertonic said:


> She was specifically referencing the choppy speaking style. Choppy speaking style isn't marketable to a mass audience.


That's just a meticulous interpretation of it, it really doesn't impact the content negatively. Its evident that the OP had intent to deliver it slowly and concisely on purpose for those reasons.


----------



## nujabes (May 18, 2012)

Extraverted Delusion said:


> That's just a meticulous interpretation of it, it really doesn't impact the content negatively. Its evident that the OP had intent to deliver it slowly and concisely on purpose for those reasons.


Which I said is due to Ti, since that is his dominant function as an INTP.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

gingertonic said:


> Which I said is due to Ti, since he is an INTP.


I'm only arguing with you because you have Zizek as your avatar. He's got to be one of the most erratic ENTPs with content delivery.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Doctorjuice said:


> Understood. Do you think it sounds too...artificial?


Yup, a little bit.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I like your videos, you remind me of stuff so I can turn them over in my head again! =)
You also gets to the core without all the extra bullshit.
So then I don't have to deal with walls of text to have new aha's.
I would never have the ability to get such precise statements out so I'm glad you are doing it.

The basics are important because without them the more advanced applications turn to shit, 
due to lack of foundation.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Moar pictures please, but I'd like them to be interactive. This would mean to show an animated line drawn instead of just changing images to where the line is drawn. I know the former requires more work, but meh. You asked  . As for getting flow to your speech, I would suggest to try to speak more from heart. I would put up bulletin points or write a script I follow that I read out loud, and then I edit the speech to fit the images I want to show others. I know that you stop to gather your thoughts which indeed is caused by Ti, and this is why you need to prepare your speech more beforehand. Maybe practicing your Ne by not holding back too much? Think of someone like thatzak:


----------



## Doctorjuice (May 1, 2012)

LeaT said:


> Moar pictures please, but I'd like them to be interactive. This would mean to show an animated line drawn instead of just changing images to where the line is drawn. I know the former requires more work, but meh. You asked  . As for getting flow to your speech, I would suggest to try to speak more from heart. I would put up bulletin points or write a script I follow that I read out loud, and then I edit the speech to fit the images I want to show others. I know that you stop to gather your thoughts which indeed is caused by Ti, and this is why you need to prepare your speech more beforehand. Maybe practicing your Ne by not holding back too much? Think of someone like thatzak:


I do prepare it beforehand actually. And I don't know how to do animated pictures. I'm going to experiment with a more relaxed, conversational tone next time, like I'm having tea with a British person. We'll see how that goes!...


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Doctorjuice said:


> I do prepare it beforehand actually. And I don't know how to do animated pictures. I'm going to experiment with a more relaxed, conversational tone next time, like I'm having tea with a British person. We'll see how that goes!...


I know you prepare, but you need to see the main points as points of departure rather than the main points I guess. If that makes sense to you.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

Could you have given the actual strengths and weaknesses of each type in the video? I was left feeling hanging a bit. Worst case, split it up between judging functions and perceiving functions? Your tone didn't bother me contrary to earlier criticism, however.


----------



## Doctorjuice (May 1, 2012)

LeaT said:


> I know you prepare, but you need to see the main points as points of departure rather than the main points I guess. If that makes sense to you.


I don't understand. Do you mean set it up so there's a more explicit beginning and ending from point to point so transitions between different topics/points/lines of thought are smoother and easier to pick up on?



Signify said:


> Could you have given the actual strengths and weaknesses of each type in the video? I was left feeling hanging a bit. Worst case, split it up between judging functions and perceiving functions? Your tone didn't bother me contrary to earlier criticism, however.


All eight dominant function types would take like an hour to explain well, better to split them up into separate videos imo.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

Doctorjuice said:


> All eight dominant function types would take like an hour to explain well, better to split them up into separate videos imo.


He makes an interesting point here. Contrasting pros and cons can be very concise when delivering your ideas, its something highly marketable and something that stick in the heads of your audience.


----------



## Cyphyr (Jun 6, 2012)

I personally like your way of speaking. It is a little stilted, true, and if we were looking at it in a marketable way that might be a bad thing. IMO its more of a niche video (series) for people who may already have some knowledge on the subject, not a video to draw people into a theory they know nothing about it. (The focus on marketability by a couple of the posters is therefore a little baffling.) Your speech pattern works nicely for me because the pauses give me a moment to assimilate what you're saying and follow along.
However the pictures seem somewhat out of theme with the video. They were more distracting to me than anything. Overall I like the video and I thought it was well phrased and informative. Better than I could have done for sure.


----------



## Doctorjuice (May 1, 2012)

Cyphyr said:


> I personally like your way of speaking. It is a little stilted, true, and if we were looking at it in a marketable way that might be a bad thing. IMO its more of a niche video (series) for people who may already have some knowledge on the subject, not a video to draw people into a theory they know nothing about it. (The focus on marketability by a couple of the posters is therefore a little baffling.) Your speech pattern works nicely for me because the pauses give me a moment to assimilate what you're saying and follow along.
> However the pictures seem somewhat out of theme with the video. They were more distracting to me than anything. Overall I like the video and I thought it was well phrased and informative. Better than I could have done for sure.


Actually, I liked this video without the pictures more. However, it seems having pictures raises the audience retention. I wish I could add them in a smoother way.

As far as tone and speech goes, I want this to appeal to as wide of an audience as possible (without sacrificing accuracy or depth). You say my tone seems a little stilted and others comment how it can be a little artificial, too rigid, stiff etc. Not that it makes the video bad or anything, just I need to figure out how to replace these qualities with describers such as engaging, authentic, easy-to-listen-to, natural, smooth.


----------



## Cyphyr (Jun 6, 2012)

I guess its inferior Fe that makes me bristle at anything that is "smooth" or engaging.. (Im weeeeeeiird) I guess perhaps focusing more on the general concept over specific word choice would make it flow better? Its a little daunting but you could always consider using a manuscript? Ive given many oral presentations (often in pairs with the setting being very conversational) and I usually will manuscript it and then use that as an outline. It helps me to be clear without having to pause and think of wording. If there are specific things I would like to say in a specific way, I highlight them, but everything else can be changed on the spot. 
Hope that helps..


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

I have no problems with how people speak, it's more of what they say (that's 1 reason I don't like the davesuperpower guy).
I like the content in what you're saying and that's the important part.

Would still be nice with more contrasting videos between the types.
Sometimes there's like people who think they might be ISTP or INFP and that kind of stuff.
I do like the "but it's only 2 letters off" comment. :laughing:


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

bobdaduck said:


> Its. Kind of. Hard. To concentrate on what. You're saying. When you talk. Like this.
> 
> Aside from that, it wasn't really in depth. More just an overview of the position rather than any specifics.



I am quite certain this is how most INTPs tend to talk. Perhaps NTs in general? INTJs I know tend to talk similarly as well (but perhaps a bit more fluidly).


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Fate said:


> I am quite certain this is how most INTPs tend to talk. Perhaps NTs in general? INTJs I know tend to talk similarly as well (but perhaps a bit more fluidly).


Hm, I have started to think of various aspects that could affect fluent speech. When I speak freely at least, I don't seem to actually pause that much. I think flow is partly determined by Ne in the case of the INTP. I also notice that the more I prepare the speech in depth, the more I start to stagger as I try to recall the precise wording I had used. That's why I suggested to only use bulletin points when preparing so you have a framework laid out, but how to get from the start to end will rely more on Ne. This means going a little off-track but it will also make the speech flow better.


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

Speaking slowly, with distinct pauses and a meticulous and methodical style is probably caused by the introspection of Ti and the attempt of breaking everything down to its fundamental details (which for Ti is often exhaustive). This is just my theory, so who knows what the reality is.

However, when I speak like so it is because I am inwardly thinking (literally), looking for the exact words and trying to convey exact, precise meanings and details without adding or subtracting anything.

In extreme cases, I might simply stop mid-sentence and idle in silence while looking for the perfect word. Usually people are confused and do not give the necessary attention when I finally find what it is I am looking for, especially in a conversation with multiple people. Subjectively speaking, I think that most people are simply unfamiliar with this conversational style and do not have the patience to cope with it completely.

It is not elegant or eloquent (although the words may be linguistically and grammatically perfect), but there is no better way to say exactly what needs to be said.


----------



## Doctorjuice (May 1, 2012)

LeaT said:


> Hm, I have started to think of various aspects that could affect fluent speech. When I speak freely at least, I don't seem to actually pause that much. I think flow is partly determined by Ne in the case of the INTP. I also notice that the more I prepare the speech in depth, the more I start to stagger as I try to recall the precise wording I had used. That's why I suggested to only use bulletin points when preparing so you have a framework laid out, but how to get from the start to end will rely more on Ne. This means going a little off-track but it will also make the speech flow better.


Haha wow I just now completely grasped what you were saying. It's a good idea, I will try it. I've already filmed for my next video and don't feel like doing it over again so it will have to wait until the next next video.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Doctorjuice said:


> Haha wow I just now completely grasped what you were saying. It's a good idea, I will try it. I've already filmed for my next video and don't feel like doing it over again so it will have to wait until the next next video.


I can see why you had because I think my Ne is just particularly strong for an INTP, so I am a little borderline ambiverted in this sense. I have no problem to mostly speak what's on my mind as long as I have the basic framework laid out. The more details I write down and I try to recall though, the more stuck I become. Key to me seems to be to simply memorize the main important points and details I want to convey. I recorded myself the other day reciting the basics of the Jungian functions because I wanted to hear and compare of how I spoke as opposed to yours. I noticed that my problem is more pronuncination though, which has its cause in that I suffered from speech problems as a child and English not being my native language. Anyway, if you want me to upload a comparison I could do that although I rather send over e-mail as I just couldn't be bothered to make a video to upload on Youtube.


----------



## Doctorjuice (May 1, 2012)

LeaT said:


> I can see why you had because I think my Ne is just particularly strong for an INTP, so I am a little borderline ambiverted in this sense. I have no problem to mostly speak what's on my mind as long as I have the basic framework laid out. The more details I write down and I try to recall though, the more stuck I become. Key to me seems to be to simply memorize the main important points and details I want to convey. I recorded myself the other day reciting the basics of the Jungian functions because I wanted to hear and compare of how I spoke as opposed to yours. I noticed that my problem is more pronuncination though, which has its cause in that I suffered from speech problems as a child and English not being my native language. Anyway, if you want me to upload a comparison I could do that although I rather send over e-mail as I just couldn't be bothered to make a video to upload on Youtube.


That sounds like a good strategy. Go ahead and pm your email and we'll see what we can do.


----------

